# Hanging lathe tools



## brwoodcrafts (Jun 7, 2008)

Any suggestions on how to store lathe tools. Currently I have them on a magnetic strip on the wall. It seems that doing a straight cut my tool is hang up on my tool rest. The tool rest seems to be smooth with no burs on it. Could it be my tools have been magnetized and are hang up on the tool rest because of the magnetic strip? 

Brian
brwoodcrafts


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I don`t think so...check the tool rest again. If it is flat , try checking for a bur on the edge. It might need to be flat filed and lightly sanded with 220 and then 400 grit. Also since they might be magnetized...check for debris on the cutter.


----------



## Shawnlake (Jun 18, 2008)

I used to store mine in a smilar fashion and I too had a problem, the tool tended to stick to the tool rest. A cheap demagnetizer will solve it for you.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

At another forum a fellow made a carasel to store his tools and he hung it from the ceiling very smart IMO.

Lilty


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I have 2 magnetic strips for some tools and don't find it a bother if they get magnetized. It should not affect how they slide on the tool rest at all. You might need to file or sand to the tool rest smooth. They do tend to get banged up. 
I store most of my tools on a shelves that I mounted around a roll around tool chest. I made 2 sort of step shelves that I drilled holes in. The tools stick down through this. It wraps around the tool chest so I can hold about 50 tools of various sizes. If I remember I'll try to post a photo later. I think I can steal the image I posted on another newsgroup.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is my tool holder/workstation. It is a Craftsman tool chest. I keep all my chucks, faceplates, tool rests, live centers and all the other odds and ends for the lathe in the drawers. As you can see the tools are all around the outside. The really big tools are either on the wall or in another part of the shop since I don't use those often. The captured bar system is on the wall behind the lathe and all the cutters and bars are in the second drawer of the cabinet.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*tool holder*

Brian,
I made a roll around tool caddy to hold not only my lathe chisels, but several different styles of drillbits, router bits, etc. Check my photo gallery, there's a pic or two of it in there. Simple to make, rolls around, opens like the pages of a book. Roll it over to where your lathe is, when you are done, roll it out of the way.
Mike Hawkins:icon_smile:


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

brwoodcrafts
Brian, this is how I store my tools. T:thumbsup:here is another rack just like this one to the right of that shower curtain. Need another soon.Works good for me. I have each hole memorized and rarely do I need to look for a tool. Mitch


----------

